# Is the C6 the same chassis as the C5?



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

i.e. the A4 B8 is a new chassis then the B7


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Is the C6 the same chassis as the C5? (iwantanaudi)*

Anybody?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Is the C6 the same chassis as the C5? (iwantanaudi)*

i dont believe its the same chasis


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Is the C6 the same chassis as the C5? (bhb399mm)*

No, it's a whole new generation chassis.


----------

